# difference between bag seeds and for sale seeds?



## woodymanz (Mar 5, 2009)

Is there a big difference between bag seeds and designer seeds? I'm currently growing some bag seeds and they are taking 12 weeks to mature fully. I'm growing DWC with GH Flora Nova and Kool Bloom and floracious plus.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 5, 2009)

woodymanz said:
			
		

> Is there a big difference between bag seeds and designer seeds? I'm currently growing some bag seeds and they are taking 12 weeks to mature fully. I'm growing DWC with GH Flora Nova and Kool Bloom and floracious plus.



Good Genetics, bag seeds could be hermy seeds.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 5, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

woodymanz said:
			
		

> Is there a big difference between bag seeds and designer seeds? I'm currently growing some bag seeds and they are taking 12 weeks to mature fully. I'm growing DWC with GH Flora Nova and Kool Bloom and floracious plus.



with seeds you buy from a seedbank you know what strain of mj you are growing and smoking... with bag seeds you don't know. you could possibly judge it by the nug that came with it, but who knows.

nothing wrong with bag seed though. it still grows something beautiful that you can smoke, right? but like i said the only downfall is you don't know what you have. also bag seed is probably more likely not to germinate than seeds from a seedbank due to the breeding-- or is that a lie?


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 6, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> with seeds you buy from a seedbank you know what strain of mj you are growing and smoking... with bag seeds you don't know. you could possibly judge it by the nug that came with it, but who knows.
> 
> nothing wrong with bag seed though. it still grows something beautiful that you can smoke, right? but like i said the only downfall is you don't know what you have. also bag seed is probably more likely not to germinate than seeds from a seedbank due to the breeding-- or is that a lie?



I don't know i would assume bag seeds germ just as good as seedbank seeds. You have to realize that with seeds from a seed bank they are supposed to have quality control making sure they inspect and put quality beans in their packs. With bag seed u don't know where the weed came from, if they are hermi seeds that never finished maturing properly and several other unknowns. If u get good bag seeds they should germ, marijuana grows in the wild without people deciding which seeds should have a chance at germinating.


----------



## Hick (Mar 6, 2009)

..there was once a time, when "designer", "internet", strains were not available to some of us. .. We grew _bagseeds_... and believed it to be THE shiznits... It was WHAT we had, and I grew some stellar product with them. BUT that was decades ago.
  The biggest issue with bag seeds of today, is that they are often fathered by a hermie.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

Or it could have been pollinated by some schwag dirt weed...

Many companies have quality seeds at decent prices.  It takes so much to grow quality bud indoors--time, money, energy, and there is risk involved.  I never mess around with "unknown" seeds


----------

